# [SOLVED] Black and white 2 crashes



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

so i recently got Black and White 2: Battle of the Gods. And ever since i got it, it crashes every now and again. but recently, it has started to crash every few minutes. however, it not only crashes, but it ALSO prevents me from using the task manager to end it. (yes i tried the "end now" function of the task bar) after i manage to minmize the game, which can only be done with ctr-alt-delete, the ctrl alt delete screen comes up like normal. i press task manager. but it disappears. it's open. but i think the window is behind the game's window, which is now a black box btw. so i can't access the task manager and my only other option is a restart. so i'm stumped....
my laptop is a samsung windows 8 with 4gb's of ram and an
Intel Pentium 2.10 ghz processor

please assist?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you blown your laptop out recently?


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: black and white 2 crashes*

but it only happens with bw2..... and no, i haven't.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Black and white 2 crashes*

I would highly recommend that as the main cause of lag with laptops is overheating due mainly to dust. Just us a can of compressed air. Hold the fans still with a toothpick so they don't spin. Also, run HWMonitor and run it while the game is running to see what your temps are. Here's a great tutorial by MaasterChief:

Download HWMonitor from here: 

HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting 




Make sure to download the .zip file to your desktop. 


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


Once downloaded to your desktop unzip the hwmonitor.zip folder to your desktop. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software.
How to tell the difference: How to determine whether a computer is running a 32-bit version or 64-bit version of the Windows operating system 
Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Black and white 2 crashes*

alright, here's what you asked for. but strangely enough, the game ran FASTER on "max" graphics than when it ran on "high" graphics.... odd. but that's another story for another time. so yeah, here are your pics. enjoy. :smile:


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Black and white 2 crashes*

apologies to flight sim guy who i just pm'd. i found the issue. i needed to patch the game.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Black and white 2 crashes*

No problem.  I just got your PM and came over to look at it again. Glad you got it working.


----------

